

80% of RAZR owners would not buy Motorola again - danw
http://www.mobiletoday.co.uk/content/15020.asp?men=2&sub=24

======
far33d
What a funny consequence of having a massively successful product. The design
was so successful, that they sold so many phones, that they lost tons of
customers.

If this were a failure in every way, then it wouldn't be as much of a problem
for a brand. But because it was well executed in one dimension, it will be
incredibly destructive.

~~~
pg
The design of the hardware was successful, not the software.

~~~
jsjenkins168
The hardware actually sucks just as much as the software. Cingular knows this.
Try to get optional insurance for a RAZR and you will be politely told that it
is not available for that model. That should tell you something..

~~~
jey
My RAZR split into two halves when I dropped it.

On carpet.

~~~
nostrademons
Wow. I dropped my LG on concrete, it skittered about 5 feet and came to rest
under my car, and I picked it up and made a call. It was perfectly fine.

------
neilc
"55 people polled."

Not that I disagree with the poll's conclusions, but its methodology is pretty
laughable.

~~~
danw
Yes, I was also surprised at the small sample size. On the flip side this is
one of the rare times and article like this says axactly how many people were
polled and how they respond.

You've got to admit though, the numbers seem plausable. Nobody I've met has
liked the RAZR's UI and YC agree <http://www.paulgraham.com/fixrazr.html>

~~~
pg
That was Robert. I've never heard him complain about anything the way he
complained about the Razr's software. After a few months he gave up and got a
Nokia.

------
jsjenkins168
Motorola isn't doing very well financially either.. Nokia is supposedly
blowing them away in device sales growth. Maybe its because people now realize
(as this article points out), Motorola phones generally suck.

------
joe
I wouldn't buy Motorola to begin with. I bought my cell phone from Amazon.com,
and the RAZR got pretty torn up in the reviews I read. So I opted for a Nokia,
and have never been less than pleased with it.

------
nickb
RAZR is your typical form over function product: it looks great but performs
horribly. Usability is absolute crap too.

------
lucraft
100% of this RAZR owner is never ever going to buy Motorola again.

I downgraded myself back to my old Nokia.

